# Cost of Ready Mix Concrete



## dj01 (2 Jun 2009)

Doing some garden work which involves a large retaining wall, a smaller feature wall and building a shed. I'll need to get readymix concrete for the foundations for walls & shed, priced it off one company and they quoted between €80 - €100 a cubiq meter, which if I need 15 - 20 cubic meters will work out fairly pricey.

Anyone know who's best value for readymix concrete in the wicklow/dublin area..


----------



## 603304529 (2 Jun 2009)

15 - 20 cubic metres is an enormous amount of concrete. Are you sure you've done your maths right? Unless you're doing the entire retaining wall in solid concrete?


----------



## dj01 (2 Jun 2009)

No, I havn't actually calculated it yet, was just using this to price but will hopefully be alot less. Am waiting on someone to get back to me with actual quantity. The less the better! 

Is a 25n20 mix sufficient for wall foundations ?

thnks


----------



## mathepac (2 Jun 2009)

Why not post the dimensions here and we'll do the calculations for you. Personally I'd be looking for a foundation mix (20N20) but I suppose its much of a muchness.


----------



## dj01 (2 Jun 2009)

Thanks for the offer but don't have the measurements to hand. 

Anyone any idea's on where and for how much readymix can be got for recently? Best price I have so far is €82 per c mtr inc vat.


----------



## krissovo (2 Jun 2009)

€68 in Cork from a national supplier....BUT.... The house is ICF so lots of concrete will be ordered and this took a while to negociate.

I did see a post somewhere where it was sourced for €54.


----------



## Patrick2008 (2 Jun 2009)

€65 from Kilsaran and Goode but like everything it depends on the amount required. A truck will carry 9m3.


----------



## baldyman27 (2 Jun 2009)

Patrick2008 said:


> A truck will carry 9m3.


 
Not legally, I think 7 is as much as they can carry but I stand to be corrected.

I'm getting my concrete for E76/m3 for 35n, which is what I'd suggest for both foundations and walls.


----------



## CharlieR (3 Jun 2009)

baldyman27 said:


> Not legally, I think 7 is as much as they can carry but I stand to be corrected.
> 
> I'm getting my concrete for E76/m3 for 35n, which is what I'd suggest for both foundations and walls.


 
Depends on the company, cemex are carrying 8m3 at the moment c40 with a 50slump costing c£75m3. 

Make sure you get full loads as the part load charge will kill you.


----------

